# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Anemonas >  Anémona sulcata

## Julio Macieira

_


Anémona sulcata_

Nome: Anémona-do-mar 
Nome Científico: Anemonia sulcata (Pennant) 
Família: Actiniidae 
Grupo: Anémonas, corais e medusas 
Classe: Invertebrados 

Esta anémona é muito vulgar nos locais mais abrigados da zona-de-marés. Ao contrário de outras anémonas, não consegue recolher os seus longos tentáculos. Por isso, para minimizar as perdas de água durante a maré-baixa, reduz a superfície corporal exposta. Vive em simbiose com algas verdes (que lhe conferem a coloração típica), pelo que povoa locais junto à superfície e bem iluminados. Para além de obter substâncias nutritivas produzidas pelas algas que vivem no seu corpo, alimenta-se de pequenos peixes e crustáceos. 

Informacao recolhida em www.oceanario.pt

----------


## Ivo Faria

Nome: Anémona-do-mar 
Nome Científico: Anemonia sulcata (Pennant) 
Família: Actiniidae 
Grupo: Anémonas, corais e medusas 
Classe: Invertebrados 

Esta anémona é muito vulgar nos locais mais abrigados da zona-de-marés. Ao contrário de outras anémonas, não consegue recolher os seus longos tentáculos. Por isso, para minimizar as perdas de água durante a maré-baixa, reduz a superfície corporal exposta. Vive em simbiose com algas verdes (que lhe conferem a coloração típica), pelo que povoa locais junto à superfície e bem iluminados. Para além de obter substâncias nutritivas produzidas pelas algas que vivem no seu corpo, alimenta-se de pequenos peixes e crustáceos.  

Informacao recolhida em www.oceanario.pt

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Aqui vão mais algumas imagens da _Anemonia sulcata_ (Vulgo anémona sulcata)

Tirada na Praia de Valadares Sul - Vila Nova de Gaia




Praia de Valadares Norte - Vila Nova de Gaia






Por Dulce Sameiro durante um mergulho


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Mais umas fotos tiradas na praia da Zambujeira do mar:

----------

